# NEW AND READY MEMEBER HERE!!!!!!!



## Steven. (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey guys and girls. Soon to be a Tegu owner here. I was so close to getting my extreme this week. But i just got off the phone with the holy one bobby hill and he explain to me that where i live, Clermont FL, will be in the 90's all week and he doen't want to ship in such hot areas because he's worried about the tegu's health. So he said next week hopefully..... I was suppose to actually get him last week but because of the hurricane he couldn't ship. AHHHHH i'm dying to get my little one.. What a breeder thought.. He protects and cares for his animals as one of his family memebers eventhough he knows they'll be leaving him one day. I have much respect for this breeder and what he does. I'M SO READY FOR MY EXTREME!!!!!


P.S. He might be 2 months old when i get him. I would love to see how big he will be at 2 months anyone with pics.. PLEASE POST LOL


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 11, 2011)

here is a pic i took a week ago of my 2011 extreme

she is about 22 inches long and at least 4 times the size she was when i got her in mid july


----------



## Steven. (Sep 11, 2011)

She's beautiful. Mann i can't wait to get mine....


----------



## james.w (Sep 11, 2011)

Welcome to the site. Do you have any pics of your BT?


----------



## Steven. (Sep 11, 2011)

No not any more.. I had to relocate him when i moved from egypt. I had him for almost 10 years but i was just a child when i moved...


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Steven. (Sep 11, 2011)

Do you have pics of eli?...


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 11, 2011)

Welcome! I know the anticipation is killing you, it'll be totally worth the wait! Can't wait to see pics when you get it!


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 12, 2011)

yes i got pics of eli, this were taken last weekend as well he is almost exactly a month younger than vanilla


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 12, 2011)

welcome to the forum and can't wait to see pics when you get ur gu


----------



## Steven. (Sep 12, 2011)

Man eli looks greats, he looks a lot smaller than vanilla. When i get mine ill be sure to take some pics for you guys..


----------



## spark678 (Sep 12, 2011)

im in the same boat as you im still waiting on my 2011 extreme! stupid florida weather. I was just checking the weather around my area and it should be 90 thursday and friday then the upper 80s the following week. so Bobby give us Florida people a call so we can get the ball rolling!


----------



## Steven. (Sep 12, 2011)

^x1 CHEERS TO THAT...lol


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 12, 2011)

Eli is a lot smaller than vanilla hes a month younger and mostly blue where as vanilla is pure extreme giant


----------

